# Palmetto State Park



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Headed to Palmetto SP next week for several nights. Never been there before, but am looking forward to it. Any reviews from you guys, or things to do?

Also, it's only 9 miles from Luling. I hear there are some great BBQ places there. Any recommends?

Thanks.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been there once. We were in a tent back then, temps below 30 deg, and a burn ban. It was miserable!! And there isn't much to do there unless you have a kayak, I guess you can fish on the river/creek. If you have kids, better have activites planned out or head into town and see whats going on.


----------

